# FO4: How do I search for terms smaller than three letters?

## masseya

Wildcards are currently disabled.

How do I search for terms smaller than three letters if they aren't indexed by the forums search engine?

This tip was submitted by insanecanuck:  Partial solution for short search queries (2.6, QT, KDE).

 *insanecanuck wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I thought that users could figure this out themselves but it seems that some are still having problems using the search function. 
> 
> Most notably, people seem to be having problems doing short queries such as "2.6" and "QT". There is a very simple "fix" for this, surround your search with wildcards.
> ...

 

----------

## kallamej

Since hyphens are dropped while indexing and searching, it is possible to search for qt, for instance, by adding the first digit in the version number. That is, searching for qt-3 will return results.

----------

